# Portland to redding



## Megan (Jul 29, 2021)

I listen to the automated Julie on Amtrak website and she said going from Portland Union station to Redding California there will be a bus transfer in bend Oregon my question is when I get to bend Oregon and get on the bus we'll have to show an ID and that bus takes me to Clement where I catch the Amtrak again I believe problem is I'm taking Amtrak and not flying cuz I have no idea so if I'm required to show an ID when I get on that bus I won't be able to take the Amtrak so I need to know that thank you


----------



## pennyk (Jul 29, 2021)

Are you saying you have no ID? Amtrak requires IDs, although IDs are not always checked on the train or in the station. I have no idea whether they will be checked on the bus. I have only taken a "bus bridge" once and I do not recall IDs being checked. That was many years ago, and I am sure it was a different bus contractor.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jul 29, 2021)

I suspect they mean you need to show your ticket so they know you’re booked on the bus


----------



## Willbridge (Jul 29, 2021)

Megan said:


> I listen to the automated Julie on Amtrak website and she said going from Portland Union station to Redding California there will be a bus transfer in bend Oregon my question is when I get to bend Oregon and get on the bus we'll have to show an ID and that bus takes me to Clement where I catch the Amtrak again I believe problem is I'm taking Amtrak and not flying cuz I have no idea so if I'm required to show an ID when I get on that bus I won't be able to take the Amtrak so I need to know that thank you


And are you sure on those transfer points? You have been booked for an unusual routing from Portland to Bend to Chemult by independent bus companies and then Chemult to Redding by Amtrak. Most times the bus drivers and conductors don't ask for i.d. UNLESS they have reasons to suspect something is wrong. For example: a young person with a senior citizen fare.

You will have an interesting trip but I should add that Greyhound Lines runs twice each day on I-5 between Portland and Redding.


----------

